# Jerky - Yoshida Style



## muralboy (Dec 7, 2015)

This batch was inspired by a buddy who loves my skirt steak marinade.  He challenged me to use that marinade as the basis for jerky.

So here is it.

I kind of winged the mix based on taste.  Combination of Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce (1.5 cups), chili powder (2 TBS), black pepper (to taste), red pepper flakes (to taste) and curing salt.  Marinated for approx 12 hours.













IMG_3965.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Dec 7, 2015






In smoker at 160 deg for around 4 hours.  Pulled some pieces earlier than others based on how quickly they were done.  Dried to the point that they cracked when bent but still tender













IMG_3966.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Dec 7, 2015


















IMG_3967.jpeg



__ muralboy
__ Dec 7, 2015






Wife said if this was the only jerky I ever made, that would be fine by her


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 8, 2015)

MB, Good looking jerky sir !


----------



## smoketologist (Dec 11, 2015)

I am a big fan of Yoshida in my marinade mix.  I usually mix 50/50 with soy salt and throw in some brown sugar and spices, and lotsa types of pepper.  Good stuff , but not for wimps.  My jerky bites back!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice.................


----------



## muralboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Smoketologist said:


> I am a big fan of Yoshida in my marinade mix.  I usually mix 50/50 with soy salt and throw in some brown sugar and spices, and lotsa types of pepper.  Good stuff , but not for wimps.  My jerky bites back!



I use Yoshida as a base for several dishes. Very versatile.


----------



## coach3bilz (Dec 16, 2015)

How many pounds of meat did you use for this mix?


----------



## muralboy (Dec 16, 2015)

coach3bilz said:


> How many pounds of meat did you use for this mix?


Just under 4 lbs.  Sliced 1/4" thick.  Most of the spices were trial and error to taste.  Could have added a little more black and cayenne pepper.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice! I use Yoshida as my jerky base, too. In fact, I have some marinating in the fridge right now for a smoke on Saturday morning.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 16, 2015)

I typically have used this recipe (minus the cure) for skirt steak.  Just add a little soy sauce to add a little salt.


----------



## coach3bilz (Dec 17, 2015)

muralboy said:


> I typically have used this recipe (minus the cure) for skirt steak.  Just add a little soy sauce to add a little salt.


What does the soy sauce do? I have only used store bought mixes and am branching out to this kind of "do it myself" mix.  So far, I am using a homemade teriyaki sauce from a friend who owns a local teriyaki restaurant, and mixed in some huy fong chili paste to kick it up a notch.....or 5!  I also will be using some crushed red pepper, black pepper and 1tsp of curing salt for a 5# batch.  So, what other ingredients would you all recommend?


----------



## muralboy (Dec 17, 2015)

coach3bilz said:


> What does the soy sauce do? I have only used store bought mixes and am branching out to this kind of "do it myself" mix.  So far, I am using a homemade teriyaki sauce from a friend who owns a local teriyaki restaurant, and mixed in some huy fong chili paste to kick it up a notch.....or 5!  I also will be using some crushed red pepper, black pepper and 1tsp of curing salt for a 5# batch.  So, what other ingredients would you all recommend?


I only use the soy sauce when using marinating skirt steak for grilling.  It help cuts the sweetness.  Adds that salty flavor profile to the sweet of the Yoshida's and spice of the pepper/chili.  

For Jerky I don't add soy sauce, just the curing salt.  I see you plan on using chili paste.  I would suggest some chili powder to bring in some earthiness.  Or if you like ginger, some fresh grated ginger.  I've also used lemon grass to add some bright notes to the flavor.

it's kind of like a mad scientist experiment.  Taste the sauce before adding the meat and keep playing with it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks good. This thread would make RonP(member who passed away that loved Yoshida's) proud.


----------



## muralboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Just made my 3rd batch of Jerky using my Yoshida marinade.  Tweaked it a little and paid more attention to the amount of everything going into it.  This one is a keeper.  

4 lbs london broil - sliced 1/4" thick across the grain

1-1/2 cups Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce

1/2 tablespoon chili powder

1/8 teaspoon garlic powder

1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes

1/2 teaspoon black pepper

1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1 teaspoon cure

Placed sliced meat in a large glass baking dish or zip seal bag.  Combine the above ingredients well and pour marinade over meat.    Ensure that all slices are coated and marinade is distributed equally.   Cover and refrigerate for 8 hours or more.  Stir once or twice during the marinade to keep all of the slices coated.

Remove meat from marinade, pat dry to remove excess marinade.  Smoke at 160 deg for 4 hours.  Flip pieces at the 2 hour point.   Remove when surface of meat cracks when bent, yet still has some tenderness.  Some pieces will get done sooner than others.

No pics this time but looked pretty much like the last batch at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2017)

Bringing this thread back to life with thanks to muralboy, for I also love Yoshida sauce and I'm looking for jerky recipe ideas.


----------

